# Favourite Hardware Poly Synths



## pmountford (Jun 29, 2021)

It's my birthday today so just indulge and forgive me from having asked similar questions in the past re HW synths.... But what are your current favourite Hardware Poly Synths? (I'm thinking pads...)


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 29, 2021)

Roland Jupiter XM is fun as all get out.


----------



## PerryD (Jun 29, 2021)

ASM Hydrasynth is pretty cool.


----------



## shponglefan (Jun 29, 2021)

Overall favorite is the Korg Polysix. There's just something about those SSM2044 filters.

If I was going for a current synth, I'd probably get the Prophet 10.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 29, 2021)

I would surprisingly have to say Virus. Even though the TI side of things is in limbo and doesn’t work on Catalina and above, and may never.

Yes, it’s digital, but only competition is omnisphere imho.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 29, 2021)

I am watching this thread....always watching...


----------



## IFM (Jun 29, 2021)

I love the Deepmind12 and Rev2. There are many that can do pads well so it depends on the budget.


----------



## pmountford (Jun 29, 2021)

All interesting reading so far. 3 have been mentioned that were on my short list, but will investigate these other options and still interested to hear more. Most of the poly synths used are around $1000 so I guess that's my budget.

The filter on most of the HW synths I have tend to roll of quite a bit - particularly the Pro3 and Novation. So that's the territory I'm after. Nothing too bright and 'in your face'.

Would the Rev2 and Pro3 overlap in tone/timbre?


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 29, 2021)

I have the rev2, electron a4, novation peak and Moog sub37. 

the sub37 does have the most analog hardware personality. while the electron a4 is not very good at all, mainly cuz the aim of that design seems more for sequencing 4 parts and connecting with other desktop stuff. 
the rev2 kinda lacks personality and u-he stuff would be almost too similar once effects are added. there is a difference of course but not wow. 
the peak was very interesting once I got some user patches. didn't think it would sound that good with the digital osc. 

I also have the microcosm hologram pedal and its amazing for pads. 

for synth pads I think granular is where it's at. im looking into the tasty chips GR1 hardware synth where I could play the grains or assign to loo etc. seems very cool.


----------



## IFM (Jun 29, 2021)

pmountford said:


> All interesting reading so far. 3 have been mentioned that were on my short list, but will investigate these other options and still interested to hear more. Most of the poly synths used are around $1000 so I guess that's my budget.
> 
> The filter on most of the HW synths I have tend to roll of quite a bit - particularly the Pro3 and Novation. So that's the territory I'm after. Nothing too bright and 'in your face'.
> 
> Would the Rev2 and Pro3 overlap in tone/timbre?


Rev2 has its own sound, but I don't know the Pro3 well enough to give you a real comparison. I did get the 16 voice. The DM12 is Juno like.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 29, 2021)

Novation Peak - to me sounds great and has a great combination of digital and analog where you want it.


----------



## pmountford (Jun 29, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Novation Peak - to me sounds great and has a great combination of digital and analog where you want it.


Yeah. I have the Summit (keyboarded Peak). And I agree, it's great.

So looking for a Poly to compliment Pro3, Matrixbrute, Sub37, and Summit.


----------



## stixman (Jun 29, 2021)

My flagship synth is DSI Prophet 12...i just love the tuned feedback and endless sound design possibilties..future classic and no longer made!
Or one of the continuum's...i have the mini mainly for the egan matrix but in conjunction with a sensel morph i get 8 mpe channels.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 29, 2021)

I 'only' have the Arturia Polybrute, but I think other synths have to be very special to be better than that one.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 29, 2021)

I have two Korg Kronos(es): A 73 for gigging and a Kronos2 88 that I keep in my little music hideaway for practice, for programming, and for use as my midi controller.
They both came with Poly-6 engine as standard, and I purchased Triton's Greatest Hits programs, too. Pads galore!
Probably a bit out of your budget (be strong!), but keep an eye on Reverb and CL. A 61-note might show up. . .
(I love my Sub37, too)

. . .and* Happy Birthday*, @pmountford! Many happy returns


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 29, 2021)

Juno 106 because it’s the only poly hardware I have 😂! I really like the look of the UDO Super 6, I’ll have to save up a bit before I think about getting one of those though!


----------



## pmountford (Jun 29, 2021)

@Double Helix Many thanks! When you get to my age its something you achieve rather than look forward to...

Will look into Korg too.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 29, 2021)

There are several really. The few that remain in my studio include a Roland MKS-80, an Ensoniq ESQm, and a OB Matrix 1000 which is a poor substitute for the xPander that got away. I also have a Korg ex-800 and an SCI Multitraks, neither of which see a lot of action, and yet I have no desire to sell them. If I could trade up from the Multitraks to a Prophet 5 (any Prophet probably) and from the Matrix 1000 to an xPander I'd jump at both of them.

Of the more modern models I like pretty much everything Dave Smith makes, but that's the extent of my experience with modern hardware.


----------



## pmountford (Jun 29, 2021)

Just watched a video with the Moog One. Now that's a sound I could fall in love with. Just not the £5k+ price.. Do you know any other Polysynths come close to this tone?


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 29, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Just watched a video with the *Moog One*. Now that's a sound I could fall in love with. Just not the £5k+ price.. .


C'mon, it's your birthday! We go around only once. . .









Moog One 8-Voice Polyphonic Analog Synthesizer | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## pmountford (Jun 29, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> C'mon, it's your birthday! We go around only once. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice idea. If anyone was struggling for a birthday present idea I could always let you know where to deliver it...


----------



## Macrawn (Jun 30, 2021)

StillLife said:


> I 'only' have the Arturia Polybrute, but I think other synths have to be very special to be better than that one.


I spent a lot of time deciding which polysynth I was going to get and I got the Polybrute. It's great.

I don't think I have any software synths where you can make 2 separate presets in the same patch and morph between those presets which is pretty amazing.

And the modulation matrix thingy is very easy to program modulations.

It also has a great app for the daw so you can program midi into it and the polysynth will play it which is such a nice thing to be able to do.

And it's all analog except for the effects. 2 filters and 2 Analog VCO , 3 lfo 

But I think the OP has a Matrix Brute so he might want something with a different sound.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 30, 2021)

My OB-6. You won't get really long pads with lots of evolving textures though. But... who cares with the OB-6!! I bought it for my birthday last January.

People underestimate it and, to a lesser extent, the P6 in terms of capabilities. I'll just say that it came with 500 different presets, I've purchased 500 presets, and I've created over 300 of my own and am still going - and these are all different sounds. But, again, it's max release time is 10 seconds if I remember right, and there are limitations on 1 or 2 LFOs with a very choice, but not comprehensive, selection of destinations.

I'm also enjoying my Digitone: dark, long, gritty, and evolving pads are totally do-able.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 30, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Just watched a video with the Moog One. Now that's a sound I could fall in love with. Just not the £5k+ price.. Do you know any other Polysynths come close to this tone?


That synth is tasty, no doubt. But alot of the mojo comes from the Eventide effects. When you turn those off, it’s just a moog poly. I was hot for one until I tried it and turned off the effects for every patch. It got limp real fast.

I have a moog sub 37, Roland Juno 106 ( new voice chips ) and Jxp8 as well as Virus. Gotta be honest, Omnisphere eats them all. Jx8p you can do with the free Pg8x, which is excellent btw. Jx is a pad machine, but a soft pad machine. Juno is a bit more bright, but limited sounding.

What I like about the sub37 is the immediate tactile knobs. I can get a sound in my head, and get it to the board in about 5 min or less. But it’s mono, or not really poly.

Virus is way deeper, imho. That new Waldorf quantum ( or whatever it’s called) is deeper, but it’s expensive. Sorry, but Omnisphere has them all beat, other than the Quantum.


----------



## pmountford (Jun 30, 2021)

dgburns said:


> That synth is tasty, no doubt. But alot of the mojo comes from the Eventide effects. When you turn those off, it’s just a moog poly. I was hot for one until I tried it and turned off the effects for every patch. It got limp real fast.


Interesting to hear that as that's what I wondered after watching another video just a few minutes ago. But its good to hear from someone who has played the Moog One.

I agree, Omnisphere is fantastic but to my ears and hands the HW synths just have their own personalities that make me far more interested in tweaking them. Each to their own of course and if i was writing film/media music then I wouldn't be quite so enthusiastic towards HW synths when deadlines and convenience are a priority.

Currently admiring the Jupiter X or Rev2 (not sure if there's much/any crossover with the Pro3?).


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 30, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> People underestimate it and, to a lesser extent, the P6 in terms of capabilities.


Do they really? Its only about programming skills and knowing their real sweetspots and points of effect 
(that are not documented anywhere). They can sound like any generic Synths if you only use their basic 
potential.
The P6 and OB6 are still my favorite Synths, even if they failed on me a lot in terms of actual build quality lately :(
P5, yea, something to nibble on also.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 30, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Do they really? Its only about programming skills and knowing their real sweetspots and points of effect
> (that are not documented anywhere). They can sound like any generic Synths if you only use their basic
> potential.
> The P6 and OB6 are still my favorite Synths, even if they failed on me a lot in terms of actual build quality lately :(
> P5, yea, something to nibble on also.


Yeah. They see pictures of the deceptively simple interface, see 1 dedicated LFO, or hear others talk about them as "limited" or, in the case of the OB-6, a "one trick pony". Etc.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 30, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yeah. They see pictures of the deceptively simple interface, see 1 dedicated LFO, or hear others talk about them as "limited" or, in the case of the OB-6, a "one trick pony". Etc.


Someone can possibly exist with many limitations like one lousy LFO
or not enough modulation targets...but someone cant exist at all with
having too less voices.....hrrrggg...

There attack of a sound defines/shapes its character so much, 
that its more important to get that right instead of adding effects.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 1, 2021)

I know we are talking about polysynths, but in a slight digression regarding mono synths; I agree that the synths have their own personalities that you have to interact with. Plus you can patch them into one another for mental weirdness in a way you can't with something like Omnisphere - which is brilliant, no question.

I have the sub 37, very much the workhorse, but I have an Analogue Solutions Fusebox which is very different kind of a beast. TBH I think it better suits someone with better synth-fu than me but it's still inspiring and the sub is insane. Amazing bass.

The two most creatively inspiring synths I have are Behringers; the Odyssey and the Neutron. Both are incredible...the Neutron is the wackiest, and the Odyssey is just so damn usable and easy to use too. Obvs the Odyssey is a reconstruction of the ARP but damn it's good, but the neutron is a bit of its own beast. I got it in order to get into semi-modular synthing, but for creating utterly insane realtime sound design effects, risers, an really organic...stuff....I am finding it incredibly inspiring and creative.

Anyway, back on topic, what do you guys think about the emulations? I just picked up Cherry Audios Polymode....it's pretty good. I also have Memory Moons ME80 - the CS80 emulation. That's pretty good too. I note too that Behringer are planning to recreate the CS80....that'll be interesting.

I'm interested to see what pops up for people in the hardware polysynth category since that will be my next major instrument purchase too. I wouldn't mind trying to find a Jennings mk2 (the one that Rhythmic Robot sampled) either...but they'll be rare as hens teeth and probably prone to breakdowns I suspect.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 1, 2021)

Hydrasynth: pads for days.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jul 1, 2021)

Oberheim Xpander, Roland Super Jupiter.

Both long gone.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 1, 2021)

Rev2 and Virus TI2 for me. The Virus was a GAS killer for me.

Not technically a poly synth - my favorite piece of hardware is the Elektron Analog Rytm MK2. I'm no cork sniffer but the analog goodness this thing brings to the table is fantastic. I run the Rev2 and Virus into it (along with an Octatrack) and use it's compressor to glue it all together wonderfully.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Novation Peak - to me sounds great and has a great combination of digital and analog where you want it.


and its only 1059€ at the moment at bax-shop - 20 units to go


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 1, 2021)

- Novation Peak
- ASM Hydrasynth

these two are on my wishlist - the third one is the moog matriach (pure massive beast) but its monophon.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 1, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> - Novation Peak
> - ASM Hydrasynth


Not sure if the Hydrasynth is treading on Peak/Summit territory though tone wise as I have the Summit already?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 1, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Not sure if the Hydrasynth is treading on Peak/Summit territory though tone wise as I have the Summit already?


It's probably in the neighborhood when compared with the wavetables in the Novation products, but will be more digital sounding and more varied and flexible working with the waves. Likely complimentary. But there's a desktop module you could use with the Summit. Or look at a P12 (discontinued), instead. Or Argon8.

In the other direction, with more analog grit and oomph, would be the PolyBrute (another large keyboard), OB-6 (keys or desktop), and Prophet10rev4 (also huge, but desktop versions exist, and also outputs in mono).

I admit to knowing next to nothing about Moog products as I have low interest in their overall sound and product line.


----------



## soundmind (Jul 1, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Not sure if the Hydrasynth is treading on Peak/Summit territory though tone wise as I have the Summit already?


I have both the Summit and Hydrasynth (keyboard). I feel like they compliment each other so well imo. You can check out an excellent YT video by Major OSC featuring both synths together. And yes, pads for days on the Hydrasynth.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 1, 2021)

Virus TI

I still have mine and love using it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 1, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Virus TI
> 
> I still have mine and love using it.


The sad thing about the Virus TI is Access has stopped supporting the TI part. No support for the app control from your DAW over USB.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The sad thing about the Virus TI is Access has stopped supporting the TI part. No support for the app control from your DAW over USB.


Works fine for me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 1, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Works fine for me.


No support for new Mac operating systems. Access has basically abandoned the software.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The sad thing about the Virus TI is Access has stopped supporting the TI part. No support for the app control from your DAW over USB.


Still works fine for me on current Win10 x64 in current Cubase.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 2, 2021)

dgburns said:


> That synth is tasty, no doubt. But alot of the mojo comes from the Eventide effects. When you turn those off, it’s just a moog poly. I was hot for one until I tried it and turned off the effects for every patch. It got limp real fast.


You're raising a very valid point, which arguably could also be kind of turned around:

My "other hobby" is my mid-sized, but relatively fully featured guitar setup. Without boring everyone here with too many details, it made me realize how much of a good synth is effectively the pedal board of a guitar setup. 

So when I need a fix of messing with synth hardware, it typically is: 

my trusty Virus TI
or one of my most ancient synths (Juno 60, DX 7) running through my guitar pedalboard loaded with 4 Eventide and 2 Empress FX
when I'm in a particularly devious mode, I run the Juno60 or the DX 7 audio through the Boss SY-300 guitar synth.  



dgburns said:


> Gotta be honest, Omnisphere eats them all


and that's why my above excursions - while kind of cool - are also relatively rare


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 2, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> No support for new Mac operating systems. Access has basically abandoned the software.





ALittleNightMusic said:


> The sad thing about the Virus TI is Access has stopped supporting the TI part. No support for the app control from your DAW over USB.


Probably because they're doing well with Kemper Profiling Amps. Can't remember which ones that started Access Music, split off and started Kemper.

After seeing BT's studio and utilizing older technology in his workflow. If you want the software control, keep an old laptop handy.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 2, 2021)

There's an interesting blog post about the future (or not) of the Virus TI - also as a consequence of the end of the line of the core DSP chip.

In many ways I look at my Virus TI as a vintage synth by now. No expectations of further improvements (after well over a decade of continuing free upgrades). But what a great vintage synth to this day!


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 2, 2021)

I’ve boiled down to a handful of essentials to try and get to a point where each piece has a really unique flavor. Current favorites: Roland System 8 and/or Jupiter X/Fantom for all things Roland; Sequential Prophet 5 and/or OB-6 for the American vintage flavors; Hydrasynth and/or Access Virus for other stuff, and Korg Wavestate for soundscapes and evolving textures. And then your classics like a Yamaha TX816 for huge FM layers


----------



## SteveK (Jul 4, 2021)

Recently picked up a lovely Roland Juno 6 quite local to where I live from a guy who does a good job restoring and cleaning up. I’ve always wanted one as back in the day I chose the Korg Poly 61m which my parents kindly bought me. But I always thought the Juno was probably a better choice. It sounds fabulous especially through some Valhalla Room or Supermassive...

I’ve got a Sequential Prophet 6, which since the vintage ageing effect is even better. It’s very versatile. The hardware integration with Omnisphere is simply mind blowing as well. I’ve yet to really explore it enough but it’s so clever.

Those 2 and the incredible breadth of the digital but still warm sounding Korg Kronos and Yamaha MODX7 are more than I’ll ever need or fully explore. Looking forward to retirement to really get into using all of my gear more often and in more depth.

All the best
Steve


----------



## pmountford (Jul 18, 2021)

Ended up going the MODX8 as it doubles as a lightweight stage piano for the theatres/venues that aren't very accessible I've got coming up. I don't have anything FM based. Keeping an eye on your suggestions though but interested to hear the Behringer 800 & UBXA comparisons which hopefully won't be too far away.

Any suggestions for getting upto speed on FM and MODX programming?


----------



## digitallysane (Jul 18, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Any suggestions for getting upto speed on FM and MODX programming?


Post in thread 'Synthesizer Programming Resources' https://vi-control.net/community/threads/synthesizer-programming-resources.61892/post-4857290

That site also has a ton of learning materials on MODX in general.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 19, 2021)

I’ve settle with smaller modules and the Peak as my meat & Potato’s poly synth.
WaveState is a class of its own so that covers WaveTable-ish style stuff.
Must have a Fat mono analog so the SE-02 for bass & lead.

All portable and easy to set up.
Plus I whacked the keyboard off of the WaveState and set it on a Manhassett stand.
Much easier to control while performing.


----------



## Leo (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm definitely late to the party, but Waldorf Iridium do my job for my new TV series.
It is just amazing "movie" synth with character.
My second choice would be Moog One.

note: I hate omni (-;


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 21, 2021)

whinecellar said:


> I’ve boiled down to a handful of essentials to try and get to a point where each piece has a really unique flavor. Current favorites: Roland System 8 and/or Jupiter X/Fantom for all things Roland; Sequential Prophet 5 and/or OB-6 for the American vintage flavors; Hydrasynth and/or Access Virus for other stuff, and Korg Wavestate for soundscapes and evolving textures. And then your classics like a Yamaha TX816 for huge FM layers


The OB-6 also excels at not sounding “vintage”. I’d go so far as to say that unless one considers a VCO analog synth sound to be vintage, then the way most synths end up sounding vintage is through the person making the sounds and playing them. Same with the P6. I haven’t used a P5 in 25 years so I can’t speak to that one.

But, yes, they can sound vintage-y if you want them to. That’s not all they’re for, though. Or I’d never have bought thr OB-6.

side note: I hate the omnisphere integration - it’s technically amazing but incredibly annoying to use because it locks you into your hardware too much.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 21, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> side note: I hate the omnisphere integration - it’s technically amazing but incredibly annoying to use because it locks you into your hardware too much.


I'm not quite sure what you mean by locking into the hardware?

The Omnisphere patches in the hardware library are perfectly the same without the hardware.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2021)

whinecellar said:


> I’ve boiled down to a handful of essentials to try and get to a point where each piece has a really unique flavor. Current favorites: Roland System 8 and/or Jupiter X/Fantom for all things Roland; Sequential Prophet 5 and/or OB-6 for the American vintage flavors; Hydrasynth and/or Access Virus for other stuff, and Korg Wavestate for soundscapes and evolving textures. And then your classics like a Yamaha TX816 for huge FM layers


Worked in a group where the TX816 was FM EPianos or Brass. 
Extremely powerful sound with all the top end clarity.
Can’t remember what she used, maybe the Ensoniq DP4? But I still use layers of samples/synths (software) to try and get close. But it only gets close, lacks that punchy FM hardware attack.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Nico5 said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by locking into the hardware?
> 
> The Omnisphere patches in the hardware library are perfectly the same without the hardware.


If I move a knob on my OB-6 it automatically reverts to the OB-6 type thing that Spectrasonics mapped it to, even if I wanted it changed and have, say, a Juno sound to that control (like the filter).


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 22, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Worked in a group where the TX816 was FM EPianos or Brass.
> Extremely powerful sound with all the top end clarity.
> Can’t remember what she used, maybe the Ensoniq DP4? But I still use layers of samples/synths (software) to try and get close. But it only gets close, lacks that punchy FM hardware attack.


Yeah, I’ve always been a huge fan of stacked FM sounds. There’s nothing like a TX816 firing on all cylinders!


----------



## rgames (Jul 22, 2021)

I got into hardware synths about three years ago, so I'm not a lifelong synth guy, but here's my take:

The Rev 2 is a great choice because it also makes the best controller keyboard of the ones I own. Becuase it has so many knobs you can basically turn any softsynth into a hardware-controlled synth very easily, with all common functions actually *labeled* so you remember what's what. I don't see that benefit discussed very often but it's a big plus in my book. Great harware synth plus excellent synth controller keyboard.

However, the Rev 2 is probably the easiest to emulate in software of all the synths I have. It's a great synth but I think it's so complex that a lot its capabilities get lost due to user overload. I think most people who just want to *play* don't spend all that much time messing with it. I see a lot more Prophet 6 on stage than Rev 2.

I also have the Korg Prologue - it definitely has more character than the Rev 2 but I don't like the keybed as much. So I like it better as a synth sound but play it less often.

Not technically a polysynth, but paraphonic, the Matriarch is by far my favorite sounding synth. That sound is so fat and.... *analog*. It feels more like an acoustic instrument than a synth.

Also paraphonic, not really poly, the Pro3 has the most flexibility in terms of creating unique and playable sounds.

Hard to make recommendations. The truth is you can make good music with any of them.

rgames


----------



## pmountford (Jul 22, 2021)

whinecellar said:


> I’ve boiled down to a handful of essentials to try and get to a point where each piece has a really unique flavor. Current favorites: Roland System 8 and/or Jupiter X/Fantom for all things Roland; Sequential Prophet 5 and/or OB-6 for the American vintage flavors; Hydrasynth and/or Access Virus for other stuff, and Korg Wavestate for soundscapes and evolving textures. And then your classics like a Yamaha TX816 for huge FM layers


I have to say I like this suggestion partly because it's ringing true with me. Having a synth from a some of the major contributors over the last few decades just gives so many flavours and sound pallettes. Im hanging out for more news on the Behringer UBXa to satisfy the prophet vintage pallette.


----------



## khollister (Jul 26, 2021)

My vote would be the ASM Hydrasynth - great sounds, excellent build quality, good price, nice UI, poly AT, CV capabilities for use with modular/vintage, ribbon controller, etc.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 26, 2021)

khollister said:


> My vote would be the ASM Hydrasynth - great sounds, excellent build quality, good price, nice UI, poly AT, CV capabilities for use with modular/vintage, ribbon controller, etc.


Expressive, which is great, but it is a wavetable synth... of which there are many great ones available in software form. Still, the interaction method alone can drive creativity and force certain decisions, and I'm a big believer in having at least one hardware synth to be hands-on with. 

I mean, I bought an FM synth, after all. But I chose one that's as different as can be from anything else: the Elektron Digitone (more of a subtractive synth with FM oscillators). But I also have 2 analog synths.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2021)

Well I finally played the 8 Voice Moog One.
My only concern is no warranty, but the price is right.
It buries my CODE 8 which will finance this endeavor.

Haven’t used the CODE 8 for 2 years but it is maxxed out with the CS80 Filter too.

Here I am getting familiar with it when I first bought it.
This was the biggest sounding PolySynth/Mono Unison until last night.
Must have the Moog One.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 29, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Must have the Moog One


Look forwards to hearing more when you get it!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2021)

4 voice chords on lower split, top half monophonic leads is what sold me.
I will post some original content before long.
Last time I was this excited was 10 years ago when I got Solaris hardware synth.
Should be satisfied this one for quite a while.

Cheerz


----------



## pmountford (Jul 29, 2021)

Great stuff. Take your time though as I can't see one in my studio just yet a while!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 31, 2021)

khollister said:


> My vote would be the ASM Hydrasynth - great sounds, excellent build quality, good price, nice UI, poly AT, CV capabilities for use with modular/vintage, ribbon controller, etc.


I played the Hydrasynth for the first time the other day, and I was quite impressed - just this side of blown away. I pulled up some random "epic cinematic pad" sound that resembled a Blade Runner brass, twisted a couple of knobs in the Mutator section, and instantly got a wam, mildly distorted (but not fizzy) growl that sounded very up-to-the-minute.

The ribbon controller is a nice touch, but the poly-AT keyboard is a total game changer. It's worth the price for that alone, even if it didn't make a single sound. While the keyboard is stiff and has a shallow throw, the poly-AT does work and is controllable. Map poly-AT to a parameter in the Mutator and you're off to the races.

I'm a sucker for MPE and poly-AT, with a Haken, a Linnstrument, a QuNexus, and waiting for an Osmose on pre-order, so maybe I'm biased. But for $1,300 list the Hyrdasynth is a steal. It may not have the depth and breadth of the Waldorf Quantum but it sounds very current. If you ever wondered how to get those simple-but-interesting, mildly-distorted, growly low synth-brassy tones you hear in all the latest movie scores and trailers, look no further. It should take you less than ten minutes to get there on the Hydrasynth.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 31, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> It may not have the depth and breadth of the Waldorf Quantum but it sounds very current.


Please excuse my ignorance but both the Iridium and Hydrasynth are considerations still, so is there much similarly between these synths? Ignoring the physical (poly AT, keys and ribbon...I know, that's alot to ignore...), sound wise, does the Iridium/Quantum offer alot more? The Hydrasynth does seem great value for money. Having said that, there are alot of used ones about which makes.me wonder whether users aren't gelling with it or alot have been sold so there plenty out there.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 31, 2021)

+1 on all @charlieclouser has to say about the Hydrasynth. It's an interesting bird to me. I made the mistake of judging it initially based on a scroll through the factory patches, very few of which are flattering, IMO - many sound like cheap imitations of a simple FM synth. In fact, I almost boxed it back up to return it. It really deserves a patch set that shows off what it's capable of!

Thank goodness I gave it a little time and dove under the hood a bit. This is a synth that greatly rewards effort. Its modulation possibilities are off the charts, and when you add the controller features, poly AT/MPE, great hardware build (except the wall wart - why?!?) - it really is a steal. And holy smokes, it sounds incredibly good. Definitely one of the most unique synths ever made!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 31, 2021)

Good to see your guy's feedback on the Hydra.

I get the impression that in some ways the Hydrasynth is like a next-level Ultranova on steroids? The Ultranova also suffered from poor factory presets.

Both synths seem to have the ability to be shaped into whatever you want to make of them. Of course the Ultranova didn't have poly aftertouch.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 31, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but both the Iridium and Hydrasynth are considerations still, so is there much similarly between these synths? Ignoring the physical (poly AT, keys and ribbon...I know, that's alot to ignore...), sound wise, does the Iridium/Quantum offer alot more? The Hydrasynth does seem great value for money. Having said that, there are alot of used ones about which makes.me wonder whether users aren't gelling with it or alot have been sold so there plenty out there.


I didn't get deeply into the oscillator stuff on the Hydrasynth, so for all I know it's just a bog-simple osc with a bunch of waveforms from the Korg DW-8000 boat anchor. The Quantum on the other hand is the pinnacle of oscillator design and flexibility, with capabilities that exceed everything except perhaps some of the most extreme reaches of boutique Eurorack modules. It can manipulate samples in ways that rival or exceed any granular sample plugin, and do it all polyphonically - and the sound is most excellent. But it can be daunting to say the least. It is intended for long-time sufferers who can look at the specs on paper and think, "NOW we're talking!" and then dive in and find what they want behind the touchscreen. Whereas it seems the Hydrasynth is more immediate, less daunting, perhaps less deep and less flexible, but also perhaps quicker to get to a pleasing result.

I was mainly impressed by the sound character of the one thing I tried to get it to do, how quickly it got there, and for all I know it only does three things well. I was literally playing it with headphones at Perfect Circuit and it was mounted on the wall at about shoulder height, so it wasn't like I was going to stand there all day - but I didn't need to.

FWIW I had a talk with Allesandro Cortini recently and, like me, he was absolutely in love with his Quantum and said it was his favorite poly synth - and he's a total synth nerd with vintage Buchla rigs, his own signature model synth (the MakeNoise Strega), etc. I'm still deep in the weeds of insane Eurorack modules like the Piston Honda, Cloud Terrarium, and Qu-Bit Scanned, and those can definitely go farther than any poly synth - but they're not polyphonic so it's a whole different thing.

Not sure why there's so many Hyrdrasynths being sold used, maybe the low price point is attracting many first-time hardware synth users who then think, "Meh, I'll stick with plugins" because they don't like the workflow of hardware?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 31, 2021)

The thing that made me go for the Peak over the Hydrasynth (apart from preferring the sound in videos I watched) was that at the end of the day the Hydrasynth is very much a VST in a box. A clever box with good workflow no doubt, but it's a purely digital synth and I have more of those than I know what to do with. Something like a Prophet or Peak, etc. feels more worth the money to me personally since it is different than what the software developers are churning out these days.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 31, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> I didn't get deeply into the oscillator stuff on the Hydrasynth, so for all I know it's just a bog-simple osc with a bunch of waveforms from the Korg DW-8000 boat anchor. The Quantum on the other hand is the pinnacle of oscillator design and flexibility, with capabilities that exceed everything except perhaps some of the most extreme reaches of boutique Eurorack modules. It can manipulate samples in ways that rival or exceed any granular sample plugin, and do it all polyphonically - and the sound is most excellent. But it can be daunting to say the least. It is intended for long-time sufferers who can look at the specs on paper and think, "NOW we're talking!" and then dive in and find what they want behind the touchscreen. Whereas it seems the Hydrasynth is more immediate, less daunting, perhaps less deep and less flexible, but also perhaps quicker to get to a pleasing result.
> 
> I was mainly impressed by the sound character of the one thing I tried to get it to do, how quickly it got there, and for all I know it only does three things well. I was literally playing it with headphones at Perfect Circuit and it was mounted on the wall at about shoulder height, so it wasn't like I was going to stand there all day - but I didn't need to.
> 
> ...


Price and word of mouth probably have a lot to do with it?

The most interesting, newer synths out there, to me (not necessarily the best to me, personally) are the Hydrasynth, Polybrute, Pro3 (paraphonic for those that don't know), and the Quantum/Iridium. All of them seem to require some mad science to make the most of, but are also capable of a LOT of variety and have a "modern" sound.

Integrating one track from hardware is a lot easier than people maybe think, and I hope more and more people give it a try. Just record the MIDI, record the audio, write down what preset etc. you used in the DAW notes or something, and move on. Using the same synth for lots of sounds is a similar process, and you'll be thankful you saved the exact preset used AND the notes about it. Like me, you'll eventually learn the hard way if you forget to save that preset and come back to the track to make changes and not know wtf you did in the first place. Yeah, it's a bit harder to tinker with on a continuous basis, but, on the positive side, it's also a bit harder to tinker with on a continuous basis - so you get on with making music.

EDIT: I was going to say something akin to what ALittleNighMusic said, as well. One difference being that the interaction method and expressivity would lead you down different paths than synths like Vital (amazing AND free), Serum, etc. and there can be a lot of value in those differences that add up.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 31, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> One difference being that the interaction method and expressivity would lead you down different paths than synths like Vital (amazing AND free), Serum, etc. and there can be a lot of value in those differences that add up.


8 months ago, before I started this journey into HW synths, I really wouldn't have appreciated what you meant here. But now I realise how uninspiring twiddling softsynth controls with a mouse is after the first hw purchase. I can't really see me buying anymore softsynths. Atleast for the foreseeable future...


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 31, 2021)

i have the rev2 and didnt like it that much. very plain. 

i sold the virus ti and really miss it. 

the elektron analog four mkii kinda sucks. but mainly because its design is for a differe purpose than i thought. its mostly for those desktop composing synth thing. kinda like modular. 
it does the normal thing as well but its not really tairlored as normal synth. its sequencer and standalone performance is better. 
but the overbrige tecnology is where every hardware synth should be. its amazing to get a plugin in your daw and it acts just like a vst. virus ti lost support. and every plugin midi controller out there for any synth just sucks. 

the novation peak was quite the surprise. its so cool for cinematic and ambient. as well as a sylenth1 hardware verison for those edm stuff. very cool. 


moog sub 37 technically is poly but only 2 notes. still one of the synths with the most personality.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 31, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> i have the rev2 and didnt like it that much. very plain.
> 
> i sold the virus ti and really miss it.
> 
> ...


I have a Digitone as my FM synth, usable on its own with the sequencer powering other hardware and software, or just as a multi-timbral 8-voice FM synth via overbridge. I 100% agree that overbridge is brilliant and every hardware manufacturer should be compared to that standard.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 31, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> i have the rev2 and didnt like it that much. very plain.
> 
> i sold the virus ti and really miss it.


Rev2 and Virus Ti2 are my main synths. I never feel like the Rev2 is plain, in fact I was hoping to sell it once I picked up the Virus. The Rev2 is pretty deep, a sound designers dream really. However the onboard effects are garbage - I dedicate channel 1 on the Virus to the Rev2, where the effects are gorgeous. 

But yeah if I had to choose between them I'd choose the Virus.



vitocorleone123 said:


> I have a Digitone as my FM synth, usable on its own with the sequencer powering other hardware and software, or just as a multi-timbral 8-voice FM synth via overbridge. I 100% agree that overbridge is brilliant and every hardware manufacturer should be compared to that standard.


I have a Digitone Keys as my "desk" keyboard controller. I have to admit I use it a lot less than the Rev2 and Virus. I do love Elektron stuff though. I also have an Octatrack Mk2 and Analog Rytm Mk2. The Analog Rytm is my favorite piece of hardware by a country mile. If I'm working on a primarily hardware based piece I run Rev2-->Virus-->Octatrack-->NABC+-->Analog Rythm. The NABC is Not Another Boring Compressor (by a different Swedish company) and I have it side chained to the Rytm kick. Everything runs into the Rytm's compressor which glues it all together with analog magic unicorn tears.

My old space:






Overbridge is the mutts nuts, the Ti2 plugin is basically the same though and also very good (only works fully on windows though).

Hydrasynth... I would only consider if getting the keyboard with the extra fancy MPE controls built in... otherwise why would you ever get that over a used Virus Ti2? 8 voices vs basically unlimited on the Ti2, 1 channel vs 16 on the Ti2 etc. The Ti2 is 10 years old? Man I wish Kemper was still working on the Virus but they basically dropped the mic with the Ti2.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 31, 2021)

Welp, I played the Hydrasynth again today, and got a little deeper into it. As I thought, it's a stack of 200+ static waveforms, and you can pick eight of them, stick 'em in a list, and it will smoothly morph between them. All in all a pretty simple implementation of wavetable synthesis, but capable of providing interesting results without getting lost in the weeds. Actually a pretty effective implementation, and does most of what you'd actually want in the real world from a wavetable deal.

The Mutators are more of a mystery to me, I didn't get too deep into them. Some produce sounds I hate, but some are fantastic. 

UI and hardware are very well done. Pitch and mod wheels are weird paddle-type deals, and the keyboard is a little shallow and stiff, but it does work quite well and the ribbon is great. Overall the thing feels very solid.

Poly-AT is the real winner here. I think Hydrasynth will be arriving here soon.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 31, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Welp, I played the Hydrasynth again today, and got a little deeper into it. As I thought, it's a stack of 200+ static waveforms, and you can pick eight of them, stick 'em in a list, and it will smoothly morph between them. All in all a pretty simple implementation of wavetable synthesis, but capable of providing interesting results without getting lost in the weeds. Actually a pretty effective implementation, and does most of what you'd actually want in the real world from a wavetable deal.
> 
> The Mutators are more of a mystery to me, I didn't get too deep into them. Some produce sounds I hate, but some are fantastic.
> 
> ...


Great review. The Poly-At is a big deal to me too and has me looking at this synth hard for sure. 

To me the Mutators are a bit like Reason's Europa's modifiers. As a matter of fact when I was learning a bit about Hydrasynth after you mentioned it, Hydra reminds me a lot of Europa and I started wondering if the designers had that in mind. But it seems like the mutators have far more flexibility in what can modulate them which is very interesting also has an ability to smoothly morph between parameters which is even more interesting. 

Also, Hydra has a ribbon controller. which I've always wanted to try one. Can't want to try it out on Monday. First time I've been motivated to go to a music store in very many months. 

I usually stay away from hardware digital because usually they don't sound any better than softsynths but this one is really unique. Thanks for the find.


----------



## digitallysane (Jul 31, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> but the overbrige tecnology is where every hardware synth should be


I think Yamaha has something similar with the Montage/MODX Connect.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 1, 2021)

I miss working with hw synths. I have an old Virus C lying about. But am now really tempted by both the Iridium which sounds phenomenal but seems to have QC issues. And also by Hydrasynth. Hydra+Iridium should be all I would ever need. Maybe even more than I need but I miss playing with HW synths  Could also be partly G.A.S.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 1, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Rev2 and Virus Ti2 are my main synths. I never feel like the Rev2 is plain, in fact I was hoping to sell it once I picked up the Virus. The Rev2 is pretty deep, a sound designers dream really. However the onboard effects are garbage - I dedicate channel 1 on the Virus to the Rev2, where the effects are gorgeous.
> 
> But yeah if I had to choose between them I'd choose the Virus.
> 
> ...


I guess the word would be lack of personality? Not sure. The rev2 just doesn’t give me that reason to god outboard like the sub37 and even the virus ti where any changes to any parameters just changes so much and it’s so musical. Plus the dual layer system and how all the knobs placement is so simétrical doesn’t do it for me. I do see plenty of people with it and I’m guessing it can do cool stuff but it was very 2d for me. 


And yes , everyone who owns a virus ti is pretty pissed at the kemper dude for leaving us w/o an update while he goes onto constantly update the amp.


----------



## clusterchord (Oct 20, 2021)

pmountford said:


> what are your current favourite Hardware Poly Synths? (I'm thinking pads...)



if pads are emphasis, these would be my all time favorites:

Prophet VS and Wave 2.3 - hybrid string, vox pads 
Waldorf XT - evolving, industrial, complex
Waldorf Q - calm, distant ambient
Andromeda - warm, dark, analog, eeire​
there are other polyphonics i love as much, but i tend to use
them for other roles. for example, p5 does great pads too,
yet its limited in poly, so i use it where that's not an issue etc.



among the newer gear that i am familiar with only thru demos,
i really dig the quirky unstable sounds coming from Abyss,
and the lofi, warbled tape textures only Prophet 12 can do.
can we call this .. "Canadian" sound?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 20, 2021)

clusterchord said:


> if pads are emphasis, these would be my all time favorites:
> 
> Prophet VS and Wave 2.3 - hybrid string, vox pads
> Waldorf XT - evolving, industrial, complex
> ...


Seems like you should check out the new Waldorf M


----------



## pmountford (Oct 20, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Seems like you should check out the new Waldorf M


Too late, the Take 2 arrived last week. Initial thoughts are it's a very playable, wobbly, bread and butter synth, although still early days. And thanks @vitocorleone123 for bringing it to my attention! 😉


----------



## pmountford (Dec 14, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> I spent a lot of time deciding which polysynth I was going to get and I got the Polybrute. It's great.
> 
> But I think the OP has a Matrix Brute so he might want something with a different sound.


My Matrixbrute is leaving the studio tomorrow so I've started looking seriously at the Polybrute. I've seen so many positive reviews of the PB but the videos I've seen haven't completely wowed me yet (with the exception of one) but I'm really interested to hear other user's feedback. @StillLife are you still liking yours? Is the 6 voice limit an issue?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 14, 2021)

pmountford said:


> My Matrixbrute is leaving the studio tomorrow so I've started looking seriously at the Polybrute. I've seen so many positive reviews of the PB but the videos I've seen haven't completely wowed me yet (with the exception of one) but I'm really interested to hear other user's feedback. @StillLife are you still liking yours? Is the 6 voice limit an issue?


With the new firmware out for the PB, I bet it's only a matter of time before good videos arrive that demonstrate what it sounds like now vs. then. Perhaps during/after some holiday vacations? The most direct competitor would be the Summit, I believe.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 14, 2021)

pmountford said:


> My Matrixbrute is leaving the studio tomorrow so I've started looking seriously at the Polybrute. I've seen so many positive reviews of the PB but the videos I've seen haven't completely wowed me yet (with the exception of one) but I'm really interested to hear other user's feedback. @StillLife are you still liking yours? Is the 6 voice limit an issue?


Still love mine, don't think I will ever sell it. It seems its possibillities are endless. Mind you, I am not a synth veteran. In fact, Polybrute is my first, and I am learning to do synthesis on it. Got a minolque xd for live use and I truly think I won't need any other synth. 
I am a piano player, so 6 voices only did concern me, but I have yet to encounter a situation where it was a problem, I think the pb very cleverly handles voice stealing, as I am a sucker for large chords/pads and still have no issues. 
So yes, very happy here. Haven't tried out the new firmware through and through yet, but the new visual feedback (of envelopes for instance) on the screen is brilliant.


----------

